# Pen Press



## KKingery

I have ordered a pen press which should be here this week, and I have a question. I thought I remember seeing a post about people making some sort of wood covering for the ram. Just wondering what the purpose would be for that?


----------



## Gary

I think the idea is to have something softer than metal pressing against your blank or metal kit component.


----------



## KKingery

I thought the ram, etc.. was made from a phenolic material - that's what was confusing me.


----------



## tipusnr

The ram on my pen press is metal.  The fixed end has the phenolic material with a hole in the center to hold the tip.


----------



## KKingery

Bill, any trouble with the metal ram end messin up parts, etc??


----------



## KKingery

I'll tell you why I ask - I've been using an old pipe clamp for months to assemble my pens. The only trouble I seem to have, is that it sometimes wants to go off-center, etc, ...I've messed up a few beautiful pens.


----------



## Travlr7

I, too had problems getting a "straight" incertion of the nub end. I ended up getting a 1/2 ton arbor press and it is just beautiful. Here's a picture:




<br />

I turned two wooden pieces; one to soften the pressure from above, the other used to align the pen parts during assembly.

Bruce[]


----------



## KKingery

OK - that's what I was wondering. Looks like your press would definately do the job!


----------



## jwoodwright

This is the Set-Up I use...  [8D]

The Arbor Press is on the left...  The Paper Punch turned Pen Press is on the Right.  The "Pen Press" has a Bolt embedded in Corian.  The bottom is recessed to align the Pen...  Both Work...  The Arbor Press is due an Upgrade...


----------



## tipusnr

No I don't have a problem with alignment or scratching of the parts.  Part of it may be because I have a light touch in most of the assembly.  I line the parts up by eye and slowly start pressing them together. Most of the parts will self-aligned (if given the chance). Then I back off the press and recenter the assembly before pressing the parts into their final position.

Slow...but it works for me.


----------



## Gregory Huey

Bruce wher did you find that arbor press? It's the nicest one I have seen.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gregory Huey_
> <br />Bruce wher did you find that arbor press? It's the nicest one I have seen.


That press was a discontinued item from Grizzly.
I think it was Fred who posted it at WC and I reposted it here,
(Not sure about specifics)
It's very similar to an arbor press.
The best part about it was the cost with shipping came out to be $20.00.
I don't think they are available any more.
Between WC and here they had a run on them.


----------



## mikeharvey

Hi all

Why use extra space in your shop... most of us already have a great press sitting in our shop... our drill press... just turn a ram with a 1 inch nib to fit into the drill chuck... put a scrap of wood perhaps with a hole... to place pin tip in and your set... remember the old adage KISS [] ([8)]Keep it simple stupid[:I])

Mikeharvey


----------



## jwoodwright

> _Originally posted by mikeharvey_
> <br />Hi all
> 
> Why use extra space in your shop... most of us already have a great press sitting in our shop... our drill press... just turn a ram with a 1 inch nib to fit into the drill chuck... put a scrap of wood perhaps with a hole... to place pin tip in and your set... remember the old adage KISS [] ([8)]Keep it simple stupid[:I])
> 
> Mikeharvey



This is the Basis of the ShopSmith, when you're done cutting, you drill, then you sand...  Why have 5-Individual tools when 1-Uni-Tool would do...

Well, I have a Drill Press set-up for drilling, one with a barrel trimmer, and a Pen Press ready to go.  Step-by-step.  Not Production, just not wasting time on tool change-over...  Allows more time to be Creative...  If this make me Stupid...


----------



## Fred in NC

Mike:  It is all a matter of convenience.  Also depends on how many pens you work on at a time, and how you organize your work. There is nothing wrong with using the drill press as a pen press if that is what you like to do.  Most of us will buy or make a pen press sooner or later.  Myself I have two:  a homemade one and a Grizzly.  Both work very well.


----------



## Guest

Mike-
I keep my kits in the house.I work in my shop.
At least in the house if I drop something with my CA covered fingers(as I do often) I can at least find it.
As it is I have a pen mill I can't find in the shop.( I own 3)
Using your thinking you could rig up your lathe to drill turn and press the parts( not convenient but simple)

BTW welcome aboard.[)]


----------



## Gary

Welcome aboard, Mike. My thoughts are similar to Fred's. It's a matter of work flow and organization. My drill press table usually has a pen vice clamped to it, aligned and ready to go. I just like a dedicated pen press to handle the work of assembling pens.



> _Originally posted by mikeharvey_
> <br />Hi all
> 
> Why use extra space in your shop... most of us already have a great press sitting in our shop... our drill press... just turn a ram with a 1 inch nib to fit into the drill chuck... put a scrap of wood perhaps with a hole... to place pin tip in and your set... remember the old adage KISS [] ([8)]Keep it simple stupid[:I])
> 
> Mikeharvey


----------



## Ligget

I am using the bench drill just now, as a press, I cut a small round piece of sticky backed foam (the stuff you put under chair legs etc. if you don`t want to scratch wooden or laminate floors)and stuck it onto the head of the ram bolt.
No probs so far....


----------



## KKingery

Mark, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## tipusnr

"Bench drill"? Is that like a drill press or is it some other piece of equipment?


----------



## wayneis

When I assemble pens I usually have several and it's the one chance to sit down, which I can't do at a drill press.  Also it's another reason to buy a new tool.  Tools, wood and tools, I'm addicted.

Wayne


----------



## Ligget

Bench drill is a bench press drill, I left out one word!!
It does me just now as money is tight, once I get on my feet I also want the pen press advertised in Craft Supplies USA. Just now its not the item price that puts me off, its the item price and delivery price plus, I hate waiting for long periods to take delivery at the cheapest postage rate.
I am now 100% addicted to penturning, I am driving my wife up the wall.


----------



## woodscavenger

I have thought about making an outrigger attachment to the drill press that would have a steel rod that I could use for pressing parts together but still allow me to keep my drill bit or barrel trimmer in the chuck.  It souldn't be too hard to figure out.  It would be efficient.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />When I assemble pens I usually have several and it's the one chance to sit down, which I can't do at a drill press......


  Why not???  A simple shop stool of the correct height would solve that problem!!


----------



## bon_sai

Using the Drill Press worked like a charm.

All I did was to extend the chuck teeth to their full extension and covered with masking tape.

Then I drilled a .5 inch hole into a 1.5 inch square piece of pine remains from a 2x4.

Line up the components and press.

bon_sai


----------



## PenWorks

I have assembled pens with a drill press, cheapo pen vises, an arbor press from Grizzly, but none, and I mean NONE, come close to my new pen vise from Paul in OK. [] This is by far the sweetest pen vice out there. Quality construction and works like a charm. I will not use nothing else. []


----------



## Gary

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />I have assembled pens with a drill press, cheapo pen vises, an arbor press from Grizzly, but none, and I mean NONE, come close to my new pen vise from Paul in OK. [] This is by far the sweetest pen vice out there. Quality construction and works like a charm. I will not use nothing else. []



Yeah...rub it in now that he has retired.[]


----------



## Fred in NC

Pen vise to assemble pens ????  Please explain, Anthony !


----------



## PenWorks

This is one of Paul in OKC pen vices, this one was taken from his photo album.
Sorry Paul, the one you sent me is nicer []


----------



## Fred in NC

Thanks, Anthony !  Now I understand.  Another one of the better mousetrap products from Paul in OKC.  Very nice press!


----------



## esterhazy

Another suggestion for the drillpress users-Take some scrap Corian and cut a disc approximately 1 1/2". Drill a hole in one side with a fostner bit approximately the size of the bolt head and attach with expoxy. After the expoxy cures, put the assembly in the drillpress and "turn" down to a round with a coarse file.
You now have a great tool that you made yourself and saved money also.
You then take the money saved and buy more "stuff".


----------



## jdavis

We use apress from PSI and it has a metal ram. I make sure that the ends are true with a barrell trimmer before the students assemble the parts. Might try to cover the metal with a softer material.


----------



## Fred in NC

UHMW or Nylon are the best materials for a ram, IMMO.


----------



## Paul in OKC

I use a piece of acrylic (Lexan) on mine. It is a little firmer than the other plastics, and doesn't leave the little 'ring dimples' for me.


----------



## Kurt Aebi

I use a 1/2 Ton Arbor Press and use sticky-back teflon on the ram and different UHMW, Teflon or Delrin pieces for the bottom portion.


----------



## woodscavenger

Chopped up an old leather belt to pad my arbor press.


----------



## jdavis

Have not experienced any trouble with the metal ram on our press. I use the barrell trimmer just befor assembly. I am in the process of covering the ram with a soft wood. I remember the post here some time ago.


----------



## MDWine

Fred in NC
Do you have pictures of the homemade press?
I'm new, and if I can make something a bit cheaper, it's a good thing. (Martha agrees, too)
On the other hand, the other presses are not extremely expensive.
I'll probably be using my hand screw clamp for the first few. (I haven't made my first one yet!)

I have some kits and equipment I bought back in 1990!!!  The mandrel is a single stage mandrel.  I actually have two, single stage mandrels, must have forgotten I bought the first one!  Weird...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimGo

MD, here's one press, it uses a drill press for the force:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/pdf/pen_press_jig.pdf

Another suggestion I saw was to put the pen in a chuck and use the tailstock from the lathe (preferably with a board or something soft between the stock and the part) to seat the part.

Finally, I know I saw a homemade press similar to those sold by CSUSA, PSI, etc., but I can't find the article now.  Anyone have it?
----
edit:  Of course, just after I hit submit, I found it!  Here's the link:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html


----------

